# Some lite reading



## Mike_E (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi all, I was going through some old links and doing some house keeping and found this-

Monte Zucker - Master Photographer

Most of you have probably not heard of Monte Zucker but at one time he was a force in the biz.  Anyway, I thought you might like some history (and a few tidbits on making a living).

enjoy


----------



## table1349 (Jul 5, 2014)

Loved his workshops.  Monte was a master with light and a very personable, knowledgeable, and capable teacher.  In many ways he was the father of classical wedding photography.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Jul 15, 2014)

I thoroughly enjoyed that article! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mike_E (Jul 19, 2014)

MichaelHenson said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed that article! Thanks for sharing!



You're quite welcome.


----------

